# Lola''s First Haircut



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

While we were locked out of the forum for almost two weeks (thank you Karen for your help getting me back in) Lola got her puppy clip. It's been 10 days since she got her new do and I'm finally getting used to it. 

Here she is minutes after I brought her home....


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Lola looks GOOD!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks so cute!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Lola's cut is darling!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
She is absolutely adorable in her cut and she looks so much more mature! What a dolly you have Pauline.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh she is so pretty! Such shiny hair!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awwwww.....


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

The groomer did a good job. I'm looking at my messy haired girl right now thinking maybe I should clean her up a bit.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola looks very cute!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Look's perfect for her.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

She's adorable! Super job by your groomer!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks adorable! Welcome back!


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

How old Is Lola


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

CaroleG said:


> How old Is Lola


She's six and a half months old.


----------

